# what is the reason for no Catlike helmets in USA?



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

So I think the Catlike Whisper Plus helmet is so cool looking. What is the reason they are not sold in the USA? I have heard that they don't meet US safety standards. Is this because they just haven't gone through the necessary hoops to meet them and they don't feel like investing in it? Or is it that they have tried and failed. Because I find it hard to believe that they can be safe enough for several pro teams and all of Europe, but not for us here in the USA.

Also, lets say I manage to get a hold of one through a UK website. Can I be DQ'd from a race by showing up in one?

EDIT: found this at http://www.prendas.co.uk/details.asp?ID=2191 when searching roadbikereview. Still looking for other first hand knowledge if anyone has any.


> Important information for customers outside of the European Union.
> 
> All Catlike Helmets conform to the European standard CE EN1078. If you intend to use the helmet outside of the EU, Catlike, Nemesis GB and Prendas Ciclismo will not be held responsible for any legal actions or any other forms of actions that may occur.
> 
> If you do intend on riding in events in the USA, it is interesting to note that Cycling USA does allow the of CE EN1078 helmets. No doubt you all will have seen the Cervélo TestTeam and/or the Euskaltel/Euskadi team riding Whisper Plus helmets in the 2009 Tour Down Under, Tour of Qatar and Tour of California without issue.


EDIT Again: more info from USA Cycling. Looks like they are perfectly legal now and have been since March 3, 2006. However, starting January 1, 2010 they will not be......
http://www.usacycling.org/news/user/story.php?id=2109


> USA Cycling has recently added the European helmet standard to its list of approved standards for legal bicycle racing helmets. In 1986, USA Cycling became the first cycling federation to make hard shell helmets required for all bicycle races. At that time we acknowledged numerous government agencies, such as SNELL, ANSI, and the US CPSC. In the last few years, the UCI has made hard shell helmets mandatory for all races, and a new standard has recently appeared on the market, the European Committee for Standardization. Helmets approved by the European Committee will carry stickers (ECS or CE EN1078) similarly to the stickers found in all American-made helmets.
> 
> Here is the text of the revised policy I concerning helmets:
> 
> ...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

My hunch would be that no distributor wants to take on the liability for dealing with a line of Spanish built helmets when there's so many helmet options in the USA. There's likely not enough money in it when competing with Bell/Giro. They need enough margin to cover the crash replacement to compete with Bell and they likely need to provide a zillion helmets for Snell/ANSI/CPSC testing.


----------



## Jlar (May 29, 2006)

We carry them.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Jlar said:


> We carry them.


I'm trying to navigate the site found in your sig and can't find Catlike helmets?

And another follow up. I emailed the Tech Director at USA cycling and he confirmed that that starting next year European certified helmets will NOT be allowed in domestic races. They will be allowed at UCI calendar races in the USA.


----------



## Jlar (May 29, 2006)

ewarnerusa said:


> I'm trying to navigate the site found in your sig and can't find Catlike helmets?
> 
> And another follow up. I emailed the Tech Director at USA cycling and he confirmed that that starting next year European certified helmets will NOT be allowed in domestic races. They will be allowed at UCI calendar races in the USA.


We're not an online dealer.


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

I didn't even know what a catlike helmet meant until I looked at the picture. Seeing it, however, I know that I've seen one rider at races wearing that style of helmet. It was very recognizable and it looked to me like a design for better ventilation/cooling. The racer I've seen wearing one has some pro road team design.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Gatorback said:


> I didn't even know what a catlike helmet meant until I looked at the picture. Seeing it, however, I know that I've seen one rider at races wearing that style of helmet. It was very recognizable and it looked to me like a design for better ventilation/cooling. The racer I've seen wearing one has some pro road team design.


Absalon wore one, but I see he has a new helmet sponsor now.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The Massi team still uses them.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

ewarnerusa: *I emailed the Tech Director at USA cycling and he confirmed that that starting next year European certified helmets will NOT be allowed in domestic races.*

It is hard to believe that they check helmets in races. But I really don't see anything special about the Catlike helmets.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

serious said:


> ewarnerusa: *I emailed the Tech Director at USA cycling and he confirmed that that starting next year European certified helmets will NOT be allowed in domestic races.*
> 
> It is hard to believe that they check helmets in races. But I really don't see anything special about the Catlike helmets.


As Gatorback mentioned, they are very easy to spot and I know at least one of our state's directors would take note. They just look stylish and unique, that's what's special about them.


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

Americans aren't as open to certain things as europeans. I suspect that that design would be a little too outlandish for your average rider looking for a decent helmet. The other consideration is the sheer cost of testing for safety certifications. In the motorsports world, this is why there is much debate over fia/sfi regulations, as the generally have the same standards, but it is prohibitively expensive to carry a sticker for both.


----------



## Gotta Know (Sep 8, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> The Massi team still uses them.
> 
> View attachment 484478


I don't like Specialized helmets, and lazer wont fit my longish hair. I love catlike. I've gone through 2 Shield2's already, and am waiting for a Whisper for next month for when I get back on the bike.


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> The Massi team still uses them.
> 
> View attachment 484478


Honeycomb's big- yeah, yeah, yeah! It's not small- no, no, no!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Maybe the other reason is that they're unbelievably expensive. My LBS has the Catlike Whisper Plus on sale for $220, list is $360.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> Maybe the other reason is that they're unbelievably expensive. My LBS has the Catlike Whisper Plus on sale for $220, list is $360.


The one I found on UK website was about $230 US. I ended up not buying it because I didn't want to drop that much cash and not get the benefits of a crash replacement or anything like that. Plus the whole thing where I could potentially get flak for wearing it at a race. I still think they look cool, though.


----------



## Gotta Know (Sep 8, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> Maybe the other reason is that they're unbelievably expensive. My LBS has the Catlike Whisper Plus on sale for $220, list is $360.


Yeah, they went up in price considerably compared to two years ago.


----------



## The*King (Apr 14, 2007)

Adirondack Blues said:


> Honeycomb's big- yeah, yeah, yeah! It's not small- no, no, no!


under rated line

Peace


----------



## deadwrong666 (Aug 5, 2009)

Jlar said:


> We carry them.


What a terrible website for a store. You cant find anything......

I've been to the store years ago and they have a bad rep for way$$$ jacked prices compared to the other local stores.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

stumbled across this link the other day while searching for a 2010 Catlike Whisper Plus stateside

http://www.serotta.com/news-events/21/details/

...really expensive though


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> stumbled across this link the other day while searching for a 2010 Catlike Whisper Plus stateside
> 
> http://www.serotta.com/news-events/21/details/
> 
> ...really expensive though


Nice. The link says they will be CPSC certified and therefore legit. Too bad they are too expensive.
Also, look at this link and page down to Helmets --> http://www.usacycling.org/news/user/story.php?id=4727


----------



## flargle (Apr 15, 2009)

Catlikes are so two years ago.


----------



## MrEconomics (Aug 23, 2004)

I think they are ugly, but then again most cycling uniforms are ugly. MTB team uniforms are more 'tame' than roadies. With that said, being paid to ride a bike for a living, I'd wear a pink thong and a cat helmet every day.


----------



## Jlar (May 29, 2006)

deadwrong666 said:


> What a terrible website for a store. You cant find anything......
> 
> I've been to the store years ago and they have a bad rep for way$$$ jacked prices compared to the other local stores.


I see your name suits you perfectly.

Gords doesn't sell online.

Way jacked prices? In Winnipeg? Obviously you don't understand the realities of operating a retail business in Winnipeg. We price match with any other local business so your statements are unfounded.


----------



## accesspig (Mar 11, 2007)

*americans vs euros*

i always thought it was bc americans don't value a helmet that doubles as a cheese shredder.


----------



## deadwrong666 (Aug 5, 2009)

flargle said:


> Catlikes are so two years ago.


and Giro, Bell and specialized are so 20 years ago.........


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Competitive Cyclist has them now.


----------



## gojira (Jan 30, 2004)

*Catlike from UK*

After I saw the Catlike Whisper plus on the 2009 Tour de France, I had to have one. It helps that my old Giro E2 is beat and ready to go.

So, I asked all my friends in Europe if they could find me one with no luck. I may just be forced to fly to Barcelona to pick one up. ;^)

Anyway, velodromeshop.uk has them.
http://www.velodromeshop.org.uk/index.php?p=product&id=413

They ain't cheap, but they sure are cool looking.
$233 + $54 Shipping to NYC (today's exchange rate)! OUCH!!!!

Any word on the fit? I have a big head. 61 or 62
There's always craigslist if it doesn't fit right.


----------



## Chrisf_999 (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r....2805.0.html?gclid=CO-rsvv8z6MCFcHY5wod707UtQ


----------



## gojira (Jan 30, 2004)

*One More!*



Chrisf_999 said:


> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r....2805.0.html?gclid=CO-rsvv8z6MCFcHY5wod707UtQ


Thanks!

And another one. Serotta is now the US Distributor.

http://www.serotta.com/Catlike/WhisperPlus.html


----------



## RichardL (Sep 9, 2008)

I got a Whisper Plus from my "better half" for my birthday .... problem is that I can't bring myself to wear it on the mountain bike in case I mark it ..... so I'm still using the Bell Sweep on the mtb and only use the Catlike for the road!! Lovely helmet though!


----------



## gojira (Jan 30, 2004)

RichardL said:


> I got a Whisper Plus from my "better half" for my birthday .... problem is that I can't bring myself to wear it on the mountain bike in case I mark it ..... so I'm still using the Bell Sweep on the mtb and only use the Catlike for the road!! Lovely helmet though!


Lucky Devil!

Speaking of luck. One on my local bike shops, Signature Cycles (a high-end roadie shop), is a Serotta dealer and had a bunch of Catlike Whisper Plus on display! The white/carbon fibre is slick!

http://signaturecycles.com/

I've worn Giros for almost 20 years (Ventoux, E2, etc.) and this thing is really nice. The manager and a customer have them and said they loved them. Great ventilation and quiet. They could have conversations while riding, but only with other Catlike wearers. Obviously they're not doing single-track. 

So, I ordered one in my size and should have it in a couple of days! Can't wait!
Happy Birthday to me! :thumbsup:


----------

